# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Colias, autonomous micro robots for swarm robotic applications

## Airicist

Article "‘Honeybee’ robots replicate swarm behaviour"

by Marie Daniels
September 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

‘Honeybee’ robots replicate swarm behaviour

Published on Aug 19, 2014




> Computer scientists at the University of Lincoln have created a low-cost, autonomous micro-robot which in large numbers can replicate the behaviour of swarming honeybees.

----------


## Airicist

COS? : Artificial Pheromone System for Robotic Swarms Research

Published on Feb 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Bio-inspired vision system for Colias micro-robot

Published on Apr 21, 2015




> Colias micro-robot and Vision board

----------


## Airicist

Bio-inspired Vision System for Obstacle Avoidance with Colias

Published on Jun 19, 2015




> In this work, we present a new bio-inspired vision system for mobile micro-robots. The processing method takes inspiration from vision of locusts in detecting the fast approaching objects. 
> We employed the locusts' vision mechanism to motion control of a mobile robot. 
> The vision module is placed on top of Colias micro-robot to control its trajectory and to avoid obstacles.

----------

